# insurance in MALTA...~? ANYONE?



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

is there anyone here from malta or has a skyline gtr in malta? any insurance companies that do skylines would be appreciated as my friend wants a gtr but cant get insured there?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Marlon is in Malta & has a 34


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

whats his username on here? is it marlon88?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yup


----------



## F1ASH (Feb 18, 2012)

That's him


----------

